# My trailer



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi there all,

I am just about (very nearly and almost) ungrounded. Bought a new trailer, and I have made up a rack, but have no welds in the frame, I was wondering if anyone on the forum would have any misgivings about this kind of construction.
The frame is mounted on wooden blocks, recessed for the poles, so as to avoid metal to metal grinding during driving. the frame is held down by a ratchet strap, and seems to be fairly rigid. 
The main point is, the construction is mostly from old bits of fence, (from a chainwire fence, that we have just had replaced. The whole thing is held together with fencing tees.
The job is not finished yet, I ran out of tees, but I plan to mount some uprights on the top bars, so that I can fit three yaks, on their sides if needed. Still to come, are fishing rod holders, cant fit the rods in the car. Might just use upright rocket launchers, in the corners.
I have cut down the height, which I first had it at. I was worried about rear vision whilst driving, but decided that centre of gravity and balance were more important, and I decided the cut off height after having a test drive, and view from mirrors parked on level ground.

Anyhow there it is

Cheers all Andybear :lol:


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

fine idea andy..... you load the trailer with the kayaks and have storage room too. Are the poles recessed into the wood? as murphy night get involved some how or do the poles sit solid? a novel solution to a problem.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi Andy,

I would use locking nuts on the clamps holding your pipe frame tegether.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2006)

I second the locknut Idea, looks the goods tho.

Andy, how much for this outfit?

I was trhinking along those lines one day soon.

Cheers


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi all, 
I might use some nail polish as loctite on the nuts, I dont think they will go anywhere. In reply to the question of cost, the pipe has cost me nix, cos it would have gone to the dump, but the tees, are a bit under five dollars apiece, so it is quite expensive, I just bought a few more today, so that I can install uprights, so that I can transport my SIKs as well if needed, so its about $100 so far. I have recessed the poles into wooden blocks. I think I have answered all the questions now, and thanks to all for suggestions. I wont be able to store the yaks on the frame until the stink boat moves out. If the nuts loosen, I will go for the locknuts.

Cheers all Andybear


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

andybear said:


> . If the nuts loosen, I will go for the locknuts.
> 
> Cheers all Andybear


When I've used that type of clamp I just used a spring washer Andy


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks Dodge,
Cant for the life of me, think why that was not the first option that came to my head. Must be my funny hat cooking my brain. :shock:

Cheers Andybear


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Andybear

That is a work of art, I would be looking at a manufacturing career if I was you.

What funny hat :roll:

 fishing Russ


----------

